# is US drivers license valid in UK?



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, I am 19 years old and planning on studying abroad this year. I hold a New Jersey state license, I was wondering if it is possible for me to drive while I am in England. I understand that the UK drives on the right, but is it possible for me to rent a car?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rider9113 said:


> Hi, I am 19 years old and planning on studying abroad this year. I hold a New Jersey state license, I was wondering if it is possible for me to drive while I am in England. I understand that the UK drives on the right, but is it possible for me to rent a car?


As a student your license (spelt licence here) is valid in UK for up to 12 months. Trouble with car rental (car hire) is that almost all operators impose a minimum age of 21, with those aged 21-24 being charged an extra insurance fee. You may find a local rental operator with lower age limit, but under 21 is very rare. Young drivers in UK are charged very high insurance premiums, running into 1000s of pounds per year, hence the dificulty of renting for under 21s.
We drive on the left here in UK!


----------



## rider9113 (Jun 7, 2010)

Joppa said:


> As a student your license (spelt licence here) is valid in UK for up to 12 months.
> 
> Oh geeze I meant left sorry. Thank you so much.


----------

